# Kadee 779 couplers for Mamod cars and Willi



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I bought a few Kadee 779 couplers from Reindeer Pass Railroad for almost a year but I didn't believe that they would work. After all, I decided to spend my Saturday night to improve the connection between Willi and Mamod cars. Both did not have robust couplers and it is very difficult to hook them up particularly Mamod cars are small and my tracks are on the ground. After assembling the Kadee 779 couplers I tested the train, it ran well without any problem even with sharp turns. It is noted that I have to cut the metal rods from the Kadee 799 couplers because they are too long for Mamod cars. I guess Mamod wheels are much smaller compared to LGB counterparts.


This is the original coupler from a Mamod car








I removed the panel and I used the original holes in the car to attach the Kadee panel by drilling two matching holes









This is how it looks after assembling the Kadee 779 onto the Mamod car








I also removed the original coupler from Wille and assembled the Kadee 779 onto its panel by drilling two holes to match with the Kadee panel








This is the top view








Side view


----------

